# Einschüchterungsfalle Downloadkoenig auf Besucherfang



## dvill (5 Dezember 2009)

Starten jetzt auch schon die Praktikanten eigene Projekte?

http://www.downloadkoenig.com/index.php

Natürlich mit den gesetzwidrigen Regeln zum Widerrufsrecht. Sonst kann die spätere Zahlungserpressung nicht nötigend genug sein.

Wer wird da mal den Inkassokasper machen?


----------



## webwatcher (5 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle Downloadkoenig auf Besucherfang*

Mit der üblichen Briefkastenadresse 


> Vanus Ltd.
> 5 Jupiter House, Calleva Park
> Aldermaston
> Reading
> ...


und ganz verschämt in hellgrau auf weiß neben der Anmeldung 


> Durch Drücken des Buttons im Anmeldeformular entstehen Ihnen Kosten in Höhe von 96 Euro inkl. Mehrwertsteuer pro Jahr (12 Monate zu je 8 Euro), Vertragslaufzeit 2 Jahre.



Das "Unternehmen"  Vanus Ltd.  ist bislang unbekannt

getarnt als Google Ad  mit Link  auf wistererhx.downloadkoenig.com/download/wistererhx.html


> Open Office 3.1.1
> Hier bekommen Sie die neue Version
> von Open Office - Tipp
> Open-Office.Freeware111.com



Ist mal wieder Wochenende: Die  echte open office  Seite eingerahmt von sechs Nutzlosbranchenanzeigen


----------



## Wembley (5 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle Downloadkoenig auf Besucherfang*

Schaut nach "alten Bekannten" aus:

Der Link zu den AGB führt zu: 
[noparse]http://www.mix-download.com/agb.html[/noparse]
Siehe hier: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...ix-download-com.html?highlight=*mix-download*

Der Link zum Widerrufsrecht führt zu:[noparse] http://www.fix-downloaden.com/informationen.html#Widerrufsrecht[/noparse]
Siehe hier: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...oaden-com.html?highlight=*fix-downloaden.com*


----------



## Marco (5 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle Downloadkoenig auf Besucherfang*

Passt auch zu dem Fred http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/58985-warnung-vor-mix-download-com.html

Gruß Marco


----------



## Wembley (5 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle Downloadkoenig auf Besucherfang*

Jedenfalls bietet dieser peinliche Mischmasch von drei Firmen bei einem simplen Vorgang Grund Nummer 2343, warum man solche Kerle (=Nutzlosbranche) nicht ernstnehmen darf.


----------



## Reducal (5 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle Downloadkoenig auf Besucherfang*



Wembley schrieb:


> ...warum man solche Kerle nicht ernstnehmen darf.


Genau, denn die haben ganz eigene Rechtsvorstellungen. Das hier z. B.





			
				Downloadking schrieb:
			
		

> Die unerlaubte Vervielfältigung oder Weitergabe einzelner Inhalte oder kompletter Seiten ist _nicht gestattet und *strafbar*_.


...würde bedeuten, dass der Kini Strafanzeige nach dem UWG erstatten könnte. Da sage ich nur *"...aber gerne doch..."*, denn dann müsste der Kini als Anzeigenerstatter seine Idendität Preis geben. Das wäre dann genau der Datensatz, den er tunlichst vorher mit der Ltd. anonymisiert hatte. Außerdem - ich bin der Meinung, dass man Inhalte der Seite immer weiter geben darf (insbesondere das Layout), so lange man die Quelle benennt. Ansonsten sollte der Hesse sich doch besser vom Web fern halten, denn das Republizieren von Seiten kann niemandem negativ ausgelegt werden, insbesondere, wenn es zur Aufklärung eines Sachverhaltes dient.


----------



## jackel (29 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle Downloadkoenig auf Besucherfang*

Offensichtlich bin ich dem "Downloadkönig" auch auf dem Leim gegangen. Sollte man einen Widerruf verfassen oder die Zahlungsforderung ignorieren?


----------



## webwatcher (29 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle Downloadkoenig auf Besucherfang*



jackel schrieb:


> Offensichtlich bin ich dem "Downloadkönig" auch auf dem Leim gegangen. Sollte man einen Widerruf verfassen oder die Zahlungsforderung ignorieren?



http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


----------



## B. Maass (3 Januar 2010)

*Abzocke durch Downloadkoenig.com*

Hallo,
kann mir jemand zu folgendem Sachverhalt eine Auskunft geben?,
ich bin auf die Seite Downloadkoenig.com hereingefallen. Ich habe leider meine Daten auf der Seite eingegeben und nicht bemerkt, dass das ganze Kostenpflichtig und für 2 Jahre bindend ist. Jetzt habe ich eine Rechung bekommen und dieser Widersprochen. Als Antwort bekam ich eine Mail in welcher mir gesagt wird, dass ich 1. auf mein Recht auf Widerspruch mit der Anmeldung rechtskräftig verzichtet hätte und 2. durch den getätigten Download mein Recht auf Widerruf nach § 312d Abs. 2 Nr. 2BGB erloschen sei. Meine Frage ist nun stimmt das? Muss ich jetzt bezahlen und habe einfach Pech gehabt? Oder ist das alles nur eine Drohung von der Venus Ltd.


----------



## webwatcher (3 Januar 2010)

*AW: Abzocke durch Downloadkoenig.com*



B. Maass schrieb:


> Muss ich jetzt bezahlen und habe einfach Pech gehabt? Oder ist das alles nur eine Drohung von der Venus Ltd.[/FONT][/COLOR]


Lies den Thread. Steht schon alles drin


----------



## Teleton (4 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle Downloadkoenig auf Besucherfang*

Versuch mal den § 312d Abs. 2 Nr. 2 BGB  in einer aktuellen Sammlung zu finden. Wird schwierig weil es den seit 04.08.2009 nicht mehr gibt.


Es ärgert mich, dass selbst ein Berufung auf eine offensichtlich nicht (mehr) zutreffende Rechtslage von Staatsanwaltschaften nicht als Betrug angesehen wird. Die falsche Behauptung "Widerrufrecht erlischt" wird da anscheinend als Versehen bei der Rechtsauslegung gewertet und nicht als dreckige Lüge zur Zahlungserpressung erkannt.


----------



## newluckystar (4 Januar 2010)

*AW: Abzocke durch Downloadkoenig.com*

Hallo,
vielleicht kannst du mir sagen, wie ich den Tread lesen kann, bin neu hier und ebenfalls identisch wie du, dem downloadkoenig aufgesessen.

Grüße newluckystar


----------



## dvill (4 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle Downloadkoenig auf Besucherfang*



Teleton schrieb:


> Es ärgert mich, dass selbst ein Berufung auf eine offensichtlich nicht (mehr) zutreffende Rechtslage von Staatsanwaltschaften nicht als Betrug angesehen wird.


Dem kann ich mit Nachdruck zustimmen.

Abofallen: Kein Vertragsschluss bei versteckter Vergütungsvereinbarung »  » shopbetreiber-blog.de


> Nach der Neuregelung erlischt das Widerrufsrecht bei Dienstleistungen nicht mehr schon dann, wenn der Verbraucher dem Beginn des Ausführung ausdrücklich zugestimmt oder diese veranlasst hat. Stattdessen erlischt das Widerrufsrecht erst, wenn der Vertrag von beiden Seiten auf ausdrücklichen Wunsch des Verbrauchers vollständig erfüllt ist, bevor der Verbraucher sein Widerrufsrecht ausgeübt hat. Dadurch, dass das Widerrufsrecht erst bei Zahlung des Verbrauchers erlöschen kann, soll die Möglichkeit von sog. Abo-Fallen stark eingeschränkt werden.


"Stark einschränken" heißt: Schicht im Schacht.

Abofallen erpressen Schutzgeld durch unnötige Angst. Mit dem verbliebenen Widerrufsrecht muss man nicht einmal Angst haben, vor einem überforderten Amtsrichter Probleme zu bekommen.


----------



## spritzkuchen (7 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle Downloadkoenig auf Besucherfang*

Hallo und willkommen im Clup,

angeblich sollte ich auch den "bratzen" von download koenig geld schulden für eine dienstleistung,  
a) ich mir nicht bewust bin, diese in anspruch genommen zu haben.
b) weder einen link zur bestädigung angeklickt habe.

mir aber per e-mail mitgeteilt wurde das ich am 20.12.2009 um 20:32 unter ip adresse ......
den vertrag bestätigt haben soll. 
darauf antwortete ich das ich mir (wie schon gesagt) nicht bewust bin jemals einen vertrag 
mit "den bratzen" abgeschlossen zu habe und die rechnung in höhe von 96,00€ für 12 monate, nicht bezahlen will und werde.

naja,auf jeden fall spitzt sich die lage jetzt allmählich zu.
man beschuldigt mich der lüge und des betrugs §263 StGB.
wonach man mich jetzt auch anzeigen wird.

So jetzt zu meiner frage und bitte: 
sind die "bratzen" im recht?
und bitte um hilfe weil ich mit meinen latain jetzt am ende bin.
mit besten dank und freundlichen gruss
spritzkuchen


----------



## webwatcher (7 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle Downloadkoenig auf Besucherfang*



spritzkuchen schrieb:


> So jetzt zu meiner frage und bitte:
> sind die "bratzen" im recht?


Die Überschrift des Threads lautet "*Einschüchterungs*falle Downloadkoenig auf Besucherfang"
*nicht** Zahlungs*falle.

Wer sich ruhig verhält, kann sein Geld behalten.

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html

Die  Verbraucherzentrale  Hamburg hat ihre Empfehlung  erweitert und den Erfahrungen angepaßt, 
so wie  wir es schon seit geraumer Zeit  empfehlen
Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg e.V.
InternetText

Was sollt ich jetzt tun


> Ich habe eine Rechnung/Mahnung erhalten. Was soll ich jetzt tun?
> Das Wichtigste: Nicht zahlen!!!
> Was Sie außerdem tun, ist Geschmackssache.
> 
> *Entweder: Stellen Sie sich stur und reagieren überhaupt nicht.* *Sämtliche Drohungen in den Mahnschreiben, wie Schufa Eintrag, Gerichtsvollzieher schaut vorbei etc. sind heiße Luft. Sollen die doch 20 mal mahnen!*


( noch nie hat jemand zahlen müssen, der sich einfach tot gestellt hat )


----------



## arnd (7 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle Downloadkoenig auf Besucherfang*

Hallo, "auch in die Falle getappter"

soweit ich hier von den " alten Hasen" gelernt habe, 

1.) nicht nervös machen lassen, durch Drohugen, ich weiß als unbedrafter Internetnutzer fällt das schwer. Ich weiß es, ich hatte selbst genug Herzklopfen.... !!

2.) soweit ich gelernt habe must Du nur auf  einen gerichtlichen und gerichliche Dinge wie z.B. ein Mahnbescheid reagieren.

3.) Drohungen, sind in der Branche wohl üblich, nochmal´s, ruhig cool bleiben.

4.) Bitte lies doch die Threads der "alte Haasen"  

5.) falls es Dir hilft , und Du dich besser fühlst , nutze das Standard - Antwortschreiben was es hier zum downloaden gibt.

6.) höre auf die " alten Hasen", denn die beschäftigen sich schon eine Weile damit.

7.) Liebe " alte Hasen" seit nachsichtig, es kommen wohl immer weitere 
"Gestrandete" hinzu"

Grüße Arnd , der auch weiterhin cool bleibt...und denk daran , 
DU BIST NICHT ALLEIN !


----------



## Teleton (7 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle Downloadkoenig auf Besucherfang*



> man beschuldigt mich der lüge und des betrugs §263 StGB.
> wonach man mich jetzt auch anzeigen wird.


Na das wage ich zu bezweifeln, dass die sich zur Staatsanwaltschaft trauen um Dich anzuzeigen. Getreu des alten deutschen Sprichwortes: Die schärfsten Kritiker der Elche sind selber welche, könnte ja doch jemand bei der STA aufwachen und sich das Märchen mit der Widerrufsbelehrung näher ansehen.


----------



## spritzkuchen (7 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle Downloadkoenig auf Besucherfang*

DANKE FÜR DIE PROMTEN ANTWORTEN :-p

ich habe jetzt nochmal nachforschungen angestellt und dabei ist mir aufgefallen das 
1) die ip adresse mit meiner nicht übereinstimmt.
2) ich an den angegeben tag ( zur tatzeit) in der sauna war 

jetzt sehe ich das ganz entspannt,danke auch an die "alten hasen" usw.

mfg. spritzkuchen


----------



## webwatcher (7 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle Downloadkoenig auf Besucherfang*



arnd schrieb:


> 7.) Liebe " alte Hasen" seit nachsichtig, es kommen wohl immer weitere
> "Gestrandete" hinzu"


Was glaubst du wohl, warum wir das machen? 


Würde aber mal gern von dir wissen, ob du *immer* gelassen reagieren würdest. 
wenn du zum zigtausendsten Mal dieselben Fragen  gestellt bekommst, 
*obwohl* die Antwort vor der Nase steht:

>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...warum-wird-immer-wieder-dasselbe-gefragt.html

Unwissenheit ist eine  Sache, Faulheit eine andere.


----------



## arnd (7 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle Downloadkoenig auf Besucherfang*

Ok webwatcher, 
hier meine Antwort:

in meinem Tagesjob , begegne ich immer wieder "Greenhorns" denen ich eine Technologie erklären muss. Es gibt auch bei mir Tage wo ich denke ..nun zum tausensten mal das gleiche:wall:.. Na dann auch Du brauchst Geduld und Nerven. Ich wünsche und hoffe das Du diese Nerven  hast. Falls Du eigene kleine Kinder hast, weißt du wovon ich spreche. 

Siehe es doch so, hier die neu Gestrandeten sind kleine unbedarfte Kinder...die zwar alle lesen können, jedoch sich zuerst einmal in heller Aufregung und Panik befinden und  hier erklären wollen. Denn: für diese Unbedarften (wie auch ich), ist dies wohl der erste Kontakt zu einer betrügerischen Gruppe. 

Also sei weiterhin tapfer...
Grüße Arnd


----------



## technofreak (7 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle Downloadkoenig auf Besucherfang*



arnd schrieb:


> . Na dann auch Du brauchst Geduld und Nerven. Ich wünsche und hoffe das Du diese Nerven  hast.


Nach fast acht Jahren und zigtausender (wirklich kostenloser)    Antworten
 meiner Kollegen und mir   dürften wir das unter Beweis gestellt  haben...


----------



## arnd (7 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle Downloadkoenig auf Besucherfang*

Also gut ..da ich in Rhienhessen wohne wird sowas in der Regel mit einem Wein  besieglt , also wohin soll der rote neue 2009ér ?:-p:-D

Grüße Arnd aus Rhienhessen , der auch froh ist Euch gefunden zu haben...


----------



## technofreak (7 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle Downloadkoenig auf Besucherfang*



arnd schrieb:


> Also gut ..da ich in Rhienhessen wohne wird sowas in der Regel mit einem Wein  besieglt , also wohin soll der rote neue 2009ér ?:-p:-D


Computerbetrug.de und Dialerschutz.de - Impressum :sun:


----------



## arnd (7 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle Downloadkoenig auf Besucherfang*

Rot Trocken , oder Halbtrocken oder Lieblich oder doch lieber Weiß  und dann trocken / halbtrocken.......jaaaa.... jetzt habe ich Euch da bin ich nämlich Experte.....Adressen sind schon ausgedruckt, also etwas mehr Geduld noch.. Grüße Arnd


----------



## webwatcher (7 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle Downloadkoenig auf Besucherfang*

Da mußt du Heiko  und  sascha fragen. arty:


----------



## arnd (19 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle Downloadkoenig auf Besucherfang*

Hallo zusammen, 
hier  für die " Neu-Gestrandeten" ein update, bitte weiterhin cool bleiben. Ich stelle das email deshalb rein , damit Ihr da drausen seht Ihr seit nicht die Einzigen die dann mit Mahnschreiben  beglückt werden.

Also soweit ich von den " alten Hasen" gelernt habe ..nur auf ein gerichtliches Mahnschreiben reagieren..Alles was vorher kommt ist Müll. Grüße Arnd der auch cool bleibt.



> ###########################################################
> Kunden-Nr.: DK - ****
> MAHNUNG Nr.: DK - 06 - 3****
> Kundenbetreuung: [email protected]
> ...


----------



## Teleton (19 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle Downloadkoenig auf Besucherfang*



> Sie haben daher nicht mehr die Möglichkeit, den Vertrag zu widerrufen (§ 312d Abs. 3 Nr. 2 BGB).


Wie zu erwarten war mit der Widerrufslüge. §312d Abs.3 Nr 2 BGB gibt es aber seit 04.08.2009 nicht mehr . Vorzeitiges Erlöschen des Widerrufsrechts, welches noch unter dem alten §312d Abs 3 dikutiert wurde, ist also zum Glück Rechtsgeschichte. Bei ansonsten fehlerhafter Belehrung beginnt die Widerrufsfrist nie. Folge: Es kann dann noch Jahre später widerrufen werden (z.B. wenn ich der eine unter 5000.000 bin der verklagt wird). Solange die Frist gar nicht gestartet wurde ist jeder Widerruf rechtzeitig.


----------



## Lenny (19 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle Downloadkoenig auf Besucherfang*

Hallo,

ich wurde auch getäuscht und diese mail von downloadkönig gestern auch bekommen und seitdem bekomm ich keine ruhige minute mehr und mein herz rast und ich habe tierische angst, eventuell verklagt zu werden. allein der gedanke daran macht mich schon ziemlich fertig.

zunächstmal bin ich jedoch sehr dankbar, diese seite gefunden zu haben, das konnte meine aufregung zumindest etwas lindern...

jetzt sieht es ja so aus, dass duese betreiber bei standhaften opfern selten erfolg haben, auch wenn sie manchmal sogar jemand verklagen.

bei mir ist das ganze aber scheinbar noch etwas heikler, da ich eigentlich um genau so eine situation zu vermeidenm einen frei erfundenen namen + adresse in die textfelder auf der seite eingegeben hatte.
davon, dass ich damit angeblich einen kaufvertrag eingegangen bin habe ich überhaupt nichts gewusst, ich wollte einfach nicht mit werbung zugespammt werden.
meine email-adresse war allerdings echt, ich habe sie mittlerweile allerdings auch gelöscht, einfach aus angst.
dennoch hab ich damit irgendiwe wiederum die sorge, ungewollt zum betrüger zu werden, so absurd es klingt. aber das bin ich überhaupt nicht sondern ich bin einer der liebsten und ehrlichsten menschen die es gibt.

was ist denn, wenn die mir jetzt wieder eine email schicken wollen und sehen, dass die nicht ankommt? schalten die dann die polizei ein? über meine ip und die daten von meinem email-anbieter können die dann ja doch noch rausfinden wer ich bin, die speichern die daten ja noch 6 monate oder so...
bin leider auch über 18, also bin ich dann im schlimmsten fall vorbestraft? leute ich hab so eine schweineangst, dass ich schon total verzweifelt und am weinen bin und in den zustand auch nicht zur uni konnte, weil mir das alles zu viel wird...

bitte, bitte helft mir


----------



## arnd (19 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle Downloadkoenig auf Besucherfang*

Ok Lenni, 
wie es dir gerade geht ..ergeht es tausend Anderen auch. Deshalb stelle ich immer mal wieder diese updates rein....( Webwachter lobe mich bitte doch mal...)  Ich bin auch ein ganz normaler Bürger.. 1.) Jetzt ist erste Bürgerpflicht beruhige Dich. 2. Lies mal hier die ganzen Infos..nicht alle auf einmal sondern jeden Tag ein wenig... dann siehts Du dass die [...........] dir nichts anhaben können!
3.) ab in die Uni, erzähle was Dir passiert ist, mache ein Rundum Warnmail. an alle Freunde und häng Dich in dein Studium. Sieh es so, falls Die Examen hättest, und gleichzeitig Vater werden würdest und deine Mutter mit Oberschenkelhalsbruch im Krankenhaus liegen würde und dein Auto geschrottet wäre ... das wären reale Herausforderungen des Lebens. Hier hast Du mit [.........] zu tun, die m. E. dir nicht anhaben können. 

Also bleib cool, schau mal ab und an rein. Erst auf ein gerichtliches Mahnschreiben reagieren...so habe ich es hier gelernt. 

Grüße Arnd, der auch nervös war , Hitzewallungen hatte und sonst was..der jedoch jetzt denen Bösewichten die Zähne zeigen wird.


----------



## Nicko1998 (19 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle Downloadkoenig auf Besucherfang*



Lenny schrieb:


> diese mail von downloadkönig gestern auch bekommen und seitdem bekomm ich keine ruhige minute mehr und mein herz rast und ich habe tierische angst, eventuell verklagt zu werden. allein der gedanke daran macht mich schon ziemlich fertig.


Mensch, Mensch, mach halblang! Bist du wirklich ernsthaft der Meinung, die Nutzlostypen zerren dich vor Gericht???
Zugegebermaßen haben die Drohungen dieser Truppe eine neue Einschüchterungsqualität, aber wie das so ist beim altbekannten Sprichwort mit den Hunden:
Hunde, die bellen, beißen nicht - die wollen nur spielen..:-D:-D:-D


----------



## Teleton (19 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle Downloadkoenig auf Besucherfang*



> diese mail von downloadkönig gestern auch bekommen und seitdem bekomm ich keine ruhige minute mehr und mein herz rast und ich habe tierische angst, eventuell verklagt zu werden. allein der gedanke daran macht mich schon ziemlich fertig.



Lenny, Du hast eine milde Form von Internetfusspilz. Juckt etwas, unangenehm, hartnäckig aber letzlich harmlos.

Und falls es mit Deinen Sorgen nicht besser wird, ab zur Verbraucherzentrale oder zum Anwalt. Wenn Du wenig Kohle hast bekommst Du u.U. beim Amtsgericht einen Beratungshilfeschein für eine vergünstigte (10,- ) Rechtsberatung beim Anwalt. Bevor Du Dich weiter selbst zerfleischst ist es sinnvoll sich persönlich beraten zu lassen.
Alles was Du brauchst kannst Du aber auch hier finden und selbst erlesen.


----------



## Dragonheart (19 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle Downloadkoenig auf Besucherfang*

@Lenny, 
lies doch auch mal, was das Justizministerium dazu sagt:

Justizministerium: Abo-Fallen im Internet nicht bezahlen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Was der Downloadkönig-Kasper dir da androht, ist nix weiter als totales absolutes völliges sinnentleertes Geschwafel.


----------



## Lenny (19 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle Downloadkoenig auf Besucherfang*

Hallo,

vielen dank für die antworten, mir geht es schon wieder etwas besser. habe mich auch weiterhin schon mit dem thema beschäftigt und mir bei youtube die videos von katzenjens und akte 08,09, wiso usw angeschaut. demnach siehts ja tatsächlich so aus, dass die leere drohungen verfassen und hoffen, etwas abzugreifen und man am besten fährt, wenn man einfach nicht zahlt.

dennoch eine kleine nachfrage: ich habe ja "falsche daten" bei richtiger email (ohne hinweis auf meinen namen) angegeben. die email-adresse habe ich daraufhin auch sofort gelöscht, die können mich also nicht mehr erreichen eigentlich. wenn sie mir eine email schicken wollen, bekommen sie die direkt mit der fehlermeldung, dass sie unzustellbar ist zurück.

ich will mich nun also einfach totstellen. habe ich evtl dennoch etwas zu befürchten? kommt vielleicht dann doch noch eine anzeige wegen angabe falscher daten oder sowas? wär es dann evtl bessser gewesen, damals die "echten" daten anzugeben? was ist, wenn sie versuchen, an die erfundene person einen brief zu schreiben und sie den als unzustellbar zurückbekommen? bekommen die dann von der staatsanwaltschaft meinen echten namen?

habe halt immernoch "etwas" angst, bzw die sorge, dass es durch die angabe meiner nicht-echten daten nur noch schlimmer werden könnte...


----------



## Dragonheart (19 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle Downloadkoenig auf Besucherfang*



Lenny schrieb:


> ..kommt vielleicht dann doch noch eine anzeige wegen angabe falscher daten oder sowas? ...



mit 110 % Sicherheit nicht, denn dann müssten die Abzocker ja aus der Deckung kommen. Asserdem: Es ist nicht strafbar, im Internet falsche Angaben zu machen, dass machen die Abzocker ja schliesslich auch ständig.


----------



## Antiscammer (19 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle Downloadkoenig auf Besucherfang*

Gemäß einschlägiger Rechtsprechung kommt bei Webseiten-Angeboten mit verschleierter Preisauszeichnung kein wirksamer Vertrag zustande.
Wer sich auf so einer Seite unter falschen Daten anmeldet, macht sich nicht strafbar, weil er nicht davon ausgehen musste, sich auf einer kostenpflichtigen Seite anzumelden. Daher liegt kein Vorsatz vor, mithin auch kein Betrug.
Daher gibt es auch solche immer wieder angedrohten "Anzeigen wegen Betrugs" nie. Uns ist nicht ein einziger solcher Fall bekanntgeworden.

Abzocker können auch mit IP-Adressen nichts anfangen, die Logdaten von den Providern gibts nur auf richterlichen Beschluß in schweren Strafsachen. Und "nichtzahlen bei Downloadkasper" ist keine Straftat, das interessiert weder Richter noch Staatsanwalt. Da lachen höchstens die Hühner.

Selbst, wenn Mahnpost kommt: dafür gibts die grüne Tonne.


----------



## Lenny (19 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle Downloadkoenig auf Besucherfang*

gottseidank!! mir fällt ein stein vom herzen! es ist unfassbar, wie anders man die welt nach solchen drohmails wahrnimmt. man fühlt sich total fremd und elend und nimmt alles so merkwürdig gefiltert wahr...

wie gut es ist, dass es seiten wie diese gibt und auch die verbraucherzentralen scheinen sich ja wirklich um einen zu kümmern.


----------



## newluckystar (22 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle Downloadkoenig auf Besucherfang*

Hallo liebe Gemeinde der Betroffenen,

auch ich habe gestern das Mahnschreiben mir identischen Inhalt (siehe arnd) in Höhe über 96€ erhalten und warte jetzt entspannt der Dinge welche da auf mich zukommen werden. Bin ja gespannt, wie die "Stufe 2" der [ edit] bande aussieht! Vielleicht hat der Member arnd ja schon die "2. Stufe" der "Briten", welche übrigens das Mahnschreiben in  vorzüglichem Deutsch präsentieren, erhalten?

Grüße newluckystar


----------



## Nicko1998 (22 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle Downloadkoenig auf Besucherfang*



newluckystar schrieb:


> auch ich habe gestern das Mahnschreiben mir identischen Inhalt (siehe arnd) in Höhe über 96€ erhalten


Wie wahrscheinlich Tausende von Betroffenen ebenso....


newluckystar schrieb:


> ..und warte jetzt entspannt der Dinge welche da auf mich zukommen werden.  Bin ja gespannt, wie die "Stufe 2" der [ehrenwerten Geschäftsleute :-D ] aussieht!


Erst Stufe 2? Na, dann stehst du ja ganz am Anfang. Andere mussten bereits 25 nahezu gleichlautende Mahnschreiben innerhalb eines Jahres über sich ergehen lassen. Eine Menge Altpapier! :roll:


newluckystar schrieb:


> Vielleicht hat der Member arnd ja schon die "2. Stufe" der "Briten", welche übrigens das Mahnschreiben in  vorzüglichem Deutsch präsentieren, erhalten?


Dahinter verbirgt sich lediglich ein britischer Briefkasten. Die Urheber sind wohl hier im Lande zu suchen.
Google doch mal nach den Burschen. Bring viel Zeit dazu mit! :scherzkeks:


----------



## Adriana (22 Januar 2010)

*Eine Neue... *

So, nun gehöre ich auch dazu - habe heute eine Mail mit dem Mahnschreiben bekommen. Kann mich gar nicht erinnern, jemals eine Rechnung bekommen zu haben.... hm, vielleicht hab ich sie auch ungelesen gelöscht, da ich es als Spam eingestuft habe.

Mal sehen wie es bei mir weitergeht:

1. hab ich - wie Lenny - falsche Namensangaben gemacht
2. hab ich gar nicht bei mir zuhause was runtergeladen, sondern bei jemand anderem. Die IP ist demnach gar nicht meine eigene....


----------



## dvill (23 Januar 2010)

*AW: Eine Neue... *



Adriana schrieb:


> vielleicht hab ich sie auch ungelesen gelöscht, da ich es als Spam eingestuft habe.


Das ist die absolut beste Methode, mit dem Banditentum im Internet umzugehen.

Unaufgefordert eintreffende Mails mit schwachsinnigen Inhalten sind Mailmüll und bleiben im besten Fall gleich im Filter hängen. Das erspart die Zeitverluste mit ihnen und schützt vor den Gefährdungen.

Neben falschen Gewinnversprechen oder gefälschten Medikamenten gibt es viele weitere Maschen.

Die Büttelborn-Bande und die diversen weiteren Kreisel der Einschüchterungsmafia wollen mit unaufgefordert eintreffenden Mahndrohschreiben die "freiwillige" Schutzgeldzahlung erpressen, die die weiteren Bedrohungen beenden soll.

Sich selbst den Zugang solchen Mahndrohmülls zu sperren, ist einfach optimal.


----------



## SaLi (23 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle Downloadkoenig auf Besucherfang*

Hallo ihr,
mir ist sowas auch zum ersten Mal passiert, war natürlich auch erst mal erschrocken bis ich mich dann beruhigt hatte und mir überlegt hab, dass das ja so nicht wirklich stimmen kann. Ich finde es sehr hilfreich, das von euch allen hier auch nochmal zu hören, das räumt auch noch die allerletzten Zweifel aus. Aber man soll ja alles positiv sehen, also: jetzt weiß ich endlich, warum ich mich als nicht-Jurastudent durch 2 Semester Vorlesung im bürgerlichen Recht gequält habe.:-D


----------



## arnd (9 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle Downloadkoenig auf Besucherfang*

Hier wieder mal ein update, 

Ich war der irrtümlichen Meinung, dass diese Kandidaten dann mal Ruhe geben werden..nun ja also Ihr da drausen , macht es so wie ich, Ruhe bewahren , und alle Infos zu dem Thema durchlesen... 

...und bei den ersten warmen Sonnenstraheln habe ich Lust zu einem Kaffee oder heiße schokolade mit Euch Betroffenen da drausen....es ist März und immer noch soooooo kalt..

Grüße Alle ..so und nun hier das update..:


> ###########################################################
> Kunden-Nr.: DK - 3****
> MAHNUNG Nr.: DK - 06 - 3***
> Kundenbetreuung: [email protected]
> ...


----------



## bernhard (9 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle Downloadkoenig auf Besucherfang*

Nicht jeder Furz, der durch das Mahndroh-Kasperletheater streicht, ist eine Nachricht.


----------



## arnd (9 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle Downloadkoenig auf Besucherfang*

Bernhard, 
da hast du  schon Recht, wie ich sehe, bist Du ein Moderator und somit ein "alter Hase" im positiven Sinne. Der diese Tricks der Branche kennt. Bei meinem update denke ich jedoch zunächst an die " Greenhorns" die im täglichen Leben nicht mit solchen Kandidaten üblicherweise umgehen. 

Denn eines ist schon bemerkenswert, die Anschreiben machen Eindruck und manch eine(r) zahlt dann doch...

Falls durch mein posting das eine oder andere Greenhorn sieht, dass es in der weiten Computerwelt nicht verzagt alleine ist, und daher sich wieder beruhigt und letzendlich nicht zahlt, habe ich mein Ansinnen erfüllt. 

Grüße Arnd..


----------



## webwatcher (9 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle Downloadkoenig auf Besucherfang*



arnd schrieb:


> Denn eines ist schon bemerkenswert, die Anschreiben machen Eindruck und manch eine(r) zahlt dann doch...


Nicht nur manche. Leider zahlen aus Angst und/oder Unwissenheit nach Schätzungen der Verbraucherzentralen  10-30%. Was das bei einigen zehntausend bis zu hunderttausenden belästigten Verbrauchern je nach Nutzlosseite bedeutet, kann sich jeder schnell ausrechnen.

Die Müncher Anwältin soll bis zu einer Million Mahndrohmüllschreiben versandt haben.


----------



## Nicko1998 (9 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle Downloadkoenig auf Besucherfang*

Wenn ich dran denke, wie aufgeregt eine meiner Nachbarinnen vor kurzem mit einem "Tankgutschein" :-D vor meiner Tür stand und fragte, was sie nun machen solle...:unzufrieden:

Sie hatte sich nicht auf der betreffenden Seite angemeldet. Trotzdem konnte ich sie nur mit Mühe und Not von einer Zahlung abhalten - aber beim nächsten "Tankgutschein" gibts sicher wieder dasselbe Spielchen.


----------



## webwatcher (9 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle Downloadkoenig auf Besucherfang*



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Trotzdem konnte ich sie nur mit Mühe und Not von einer Zahlung abhalten - aber beim nächsten "Tankgutschein" gibts sicher wieder dasselbe Spielchen.


Bin mittlerweile von der "sanften Tour" runter. Jeder der mit einer solchen 
Frage,  ob er zahlen soll,  zu mir kommt, bekommt als Gegenfrage, warum er 
Abzockern zum Luxusleben verhelfen will  und  dass er damit  mithilft und 
mitverantwortlich ist, dass die Abzocke nicht  endet.

Internet: Ungewollte Abonnements - markt - WDR Fernsehen


> Nicht zahlen, die Forderung zurückweisen und sich nicht verunsichern lassen.
> * Denn die Abzocke im Netz wird wohl erst aufhören, wenn keiner mehr zahlt.*


----------



## bernhard (9 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle Downloadkoenig auf Besucherfang*



arnd schrieb:


> Der diese Tricks der Branche kennt. Bei meinem update denke ich jedoch zunächst an die " Greenhorns" die im täglichen Leben nicht mit solchen Kandidaten üblicherweise umgehen.


Das beschreibt im Grunde das Problem und auch die Lösung ganz gut, wenn man weiterdenkt.

Niemals hätte auch nur ein später Geschädigter auf die Zahlungserpressung reinfallen müssen, wenn er logisch und vernünftig nachgedacht hätte.

Unaufgefordert und überraschend eintreffende Nachrichten im Internet sind immer Müll. Punkt.

Damit lässt sich alles richtig einordnen und fertig.

Die Hysterie der "Greenhorns" und unsinnige Tipps falscher Ratgeber erzeugt die Angst und die Probleme.

Jeder kann im Internet behaupten, der Kaiser von China zu sein oder 1000 Euro haben zu wollen. Das ist alles Schall und Rauch. Löschen und gut.

Ernsthaft beschäftigen müsste man sich erst bei Post von nachvollziehbaren Absendern und bekannten Sachbezügen. Das kommt aber bei den Nutzlosen so gut wie niemals vor.


----------



## xMichix (10 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle Downloadkoenig auf Besucherfang*

Hallo,
ich bin neu hier und habe heute auch eine Mahnung von Downloadkönig bekommen. Meine frage ist, sollte ich auf diese Mail antworten oder einfach nur löschen und Ignorieren?


----------



## webwatcher (10 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle Downloadkoenig auf Besucherfang*



bernhard schrieb:


> Unaufgefordert und überraschend eintreffende Nachrichten im Internet sind immer Müll. Punkt.
> 
> Damit lässt sich alles richtig einordnen und fertig.
> 
> ...


. Mehr ist dazu nicht zu sagen


----------



## Nicko1998 (10 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle Downloadkoenig auf Besucherfang*

Interessant ist, dass die Martinbank offenbar dem Download-Monarchen das Konto kündigte und er nun die (merkbefreite) Wirecardbank als neue Bankverbindung angibt.


----------



## peter999 (11 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle Downloadkoenig auf Besucherfang*



xMichix schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich bin neu hier und habe heute auch eine Mahnung von Downloadkönig bekommen. Meine frage ist, sollte ich auf diese Mail antworten oder einfach nur löschen und Ignorieren?



Besser als ales andere wäre die 50 Beiträge zu lesen.


----------



## arnd (29 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle Downloadkoenig auf Besucherfang*

Hallo Zusammen, 
hier mal wieder ein update..... ALSO für die "GREENHORS", nicht verrückt machen lassen, und die Threads zu dem Thema hier lesen. damit die " alten Hasen" also nicht unnötig hohen Blutdruck bekommen. Ich halte mich dran , bleibe cool und warte weiterhin mal schön ab. Erst bei einem gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid werde ich wieder aktiv...




> [noparse]Sehr geehrte/r Frau/Herr Thom,
> Sie haben bis heute Ihre fällige Schuld (Rechnung Nr. DK - 06 - 3399 vom 29.12.2009, DownloadKoenig.com) nicht beglichen.
> Ihre Daten wurden nunmehr an das Inkassobüro/Rechtsanwälte weitergeleitet und sind dort gespeichert. Es werden nun weitere - kostenpflichtige - Maßnahmen zum Forderungseinzug eingeleitet. Die dabei entstehenden erheblichen Kosten gehen zu Ihren Lasten (§§ 286 ff. BGB).
> Sollten Sie innerhalb von 3 Tagen ab Erhalt dieser E-Mail die fällige Forderung ausgleichen, so wären wir bereit, den bereits erteilten Inkassoauftrag auf unsere Kosten zurückzunehmen.
> ...


----------



## webwatcher (29 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle Downloadkoenig auf Besucherfang*



arnd schrieb:


> Erst bei einem gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid werde ich wieder aktiv...



Dann hast du viiiiiiel Zeit. Vom Blitz getroffen zu weden ist erheblich wahrscheinlicher.
>>> Mahnbescheid: Dichtung und Wahrheit: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## sniper4932 (29 April 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle Downloadkoenig auf Besucherfang*

Bin auch drauf reingefallen und hab mich mit absichtlich falschen daten angemeldet. nur die e-mailadresse existiert. nachdem, ich merkte was abgeht hab dann sicherheitshalber nen widerspruch denen geschickt. aber keine reaktion.

frage: Wie lange dauert es bis man die rechnung per mail bekommt - und wie schnell kommen dann die mahnungen ?


----------



## Captain Picard (29 April 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle Downloadkoenig auf Besucherfang*



sniper4932 schrieb:


> frage: Wie lange dauert es bis man die rechnung per mail bekommt - und wie schnell kommen dann die mahnungen ?


Dafür gibt es keine  festen Regeln. Ist außerdem auch völlig egal wie  oft und in welchen
 Abständen die eintrudeln.
Spamfilter und grüne/blaue Wertstofftonnen  stehen immer bereit, Mahndrohmüllabfall zu "verwerten" 

nimms leicht >> Stories zum Schmunzeln


----------



## Dragonheart (29 April 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle Downloadkoenig auf Besucherfang*

Na, ich hoffe mal, das der Wirecard bank ein entsprechender Hinweis zugekommen ist, für wem sie da ein Konto zur Verfügung stellen.


----------



## Captain Picard (29 April 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle Downloadkoenig auf Besucherfang*

Das ist denen  völlig egal. Sind bekannt für das Prinzip "pecunia  non olet"


----------



## Dragonheart (30 April 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle Downloadkoenig auf Besucherfang*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Das ist denen  völlig egal. Sind bekannt für das Prinzip "pecunia  non olet"



Nachdem ich einige Erfahrungsberichte über diese Bank gelesen habe, befürchte ich das auch :-(.


----------



## Nyssa (8 Januar 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle Downloadkoenig auf Besucherfang*

Ich bekam heute einen Brief von DownloadKönig in dem ich darauf hingwiesen wurde 96€ für das 2 Vertragsjahr zu zahlen, da ich angeblich am 20.12.2009 mich dort angemeldet habe.

Was ich natürlich nie getan habe! Sonst hätte ja schon letztes Jahr so eine nette Zahlungsaufforderung eintrudeln müssen, oder?

Ich bin ein bischen verwirrt.


----------



## Goblin (8 Januar 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle Downloadkoenig auf Besucherfang*

Lesen
Infos und Grundsatzartikel


----------



## pkvaih (10 Januar 2011)

*downloadkoenig*

Guten Tag

Durch einen Link bin ich auf ihre Anzeige in diesem Forum gekommen.

Ursprünglich erhielt ich im Januar 2010 von dem Onlinedienst "Downloadking.com" eine Rechnung über 96 Euro Jahresbeitrag. Hierbei wurde mir mitgeteilt, dass ich ein Abo abgeschlossen hätte, für monatl. 8 Euro.
Per email und auf dem Postweg legte ich Widerspruch ein und hörte bis heute nichts mehr von "Downloadkönig.com."

Heute, 10.01.2011, bekam ich einen Brief von der "Privilege GmbH". Hierbei wird mitgeteilt, dass sie der neue Betreiber von "Downloadkönig.com" sind und die Forderungen an sie abgetreten wuden.
Es wird nun der zweite Jahresbeitrag über 96 Euro gefordert. Ein Überweisungsträger ist natürlich vorausgefüllt dabei. Den ersten Jahresbeitrag habe ich nicht bezahlt.

Die Firma nennt sich

Privilege GmbH
Schulstr. 38
09125 Chemnitz

Bei Google, wo die Fa. bereits mit negativen Beiträgen zu finden ist, kam ich dann letztendlich hierher.


Könnten sie mir einen Rat geben wie ich mich verhalten soll? Gibt es vielleicht irgendwelche Gerichtsurteile auf die ich mich berufen kann?

Den Widerruf habe ich leider nicht per Einschreiben gemachtund daher keinen Nachweis über den Vorgang.:wall::wall:

Meine Anschrift:

_[Persönliche Daten entfernt. (bh)]_

Im voraus herzlichen Dank


Peter Killi


----------



## Antiscammer (10 Januar 2011)

*AW: Spiegel TV sucht Geschädigte der Firma Proinkasso*

Was soll denn Dein Fall mit ProInkasso zu tun haben?

Lies erst mal das hier:
http://www.computerbetrug.de/abzocke-im-internet/abofallen-im-internet-das-muessen-sie-wissen/


----------



## Hippo (10 Januar 2011)

*AW: Spiegel TV sucht Geschädigte der Firma Proinkasso*

Bist zwar hier im falschen Thread, aber trotzdem ...



pkvaih schrieb:


> ...Bei Google, wo die Fa. bereits mit negativen Beiträgen zu finden ist, kam ich dann letztendlich hierher.



Das war schon mal eine gute Maßnahme



pkvaih schrieb:


> ...Könnten sie mir einen Rat geben wie ich mich verhalten soll?



Ja, nix tun und Mahnmüll jeglicher Art je nach persönlicher Veranlagung abheften oder entsorgen




pkvaih schrieb:


> ...Gibt es vielleicht irgendwelche Gerichtsurteile auf die ich mich berufen kann?



Ja, einige wenige, brauchst aber nicht



pkvaih schrieb:


> Den Widerruf habe ich leider nicht per Einschreiben gemachtund daher keinen Nachweis über den Vorgang.:wall::wall:



Ob mit Ein-, Zwei- oder auch Dreischreiben ist egal




http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html



pkvaih schrieb:


> Meine Anschrift:
> XXXXXXX



gibt man nicht offen an

Und jetzt lies mal noch die ganzen Links in meiner Signatur, lehn Dich zurück und laß Dich im Mondschein besuchen


----------



## Stevie07 (13 Januar 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle Downloadkoenig auf Besucherfang*

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah.... 

Ich weiss, ich geh euch bestimmt auf die Nerven. Aber ich Esel habe aus lauter Angst den ersten Betrag einbezahlt. :wall: Allerdings habe wirklich nicht ICH mich angemeldet bei Download könig... Ich weiss, ich bin manchmal echt doof. Muss ich jetzt den zweiten Betrag auch bezahlen? Da sie ja jetzt Infos haben.... *heul"


----------



## technofreak (13 Januar 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle Downloadkoenig auf Besucherfang*



Stevie07 schrieb:


> . Muss ich jetzt den zweiten Betrag auch bezahlen?


Nope >> Abofallen auch im zweiten Jahr bezahlen? Nein!: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## pkvaih (13 Januar 2011)

*AW: Spiegel TV sucht Geschädigte der Firma Proinkasso*

Hallo Hippo

Herzlichen Dank für die schnelle, umfangreiche und vor allem hilfreiche Antwort. Das war wirklich toll ausgearbeitet und findet man selten.


mit freundlichem Gruß

Peter


----------



## Hippo (13 Januar 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle Downloadkoenig auf Besucherfang*

Danke für die Blumen, aber ohne die Vorarbeit dutzender Experten könnte das Fußvolk wie ich hier gar nix ausarbeiten.


----------



## Schillers Räuber (18 Januar 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle Downloadkoenig auf Besucherfang*

Ich habe auch Post aus Chemnitz bekommen. Es war mir klar, welches System dahintersteckt. Aber: Die Post ging an jemanden, der bei mir gar nicht im Hause wohnt und 2009 verstorben ist. Die Zugangsdaten seien an seine EMail- Adresse verschickt worden. Wie kommen die an Anschriften, durch Eingabe in die Anmeldemaske ?


----------



## Goblin (18 Januar 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle Downloadkoenig auf Besucherfang*



> Die Post ging an jemanden, der bei mir gar nicht im Hause wohnt und 2009 verstorben ist


Warum öffnest Du Briefe die nicht an Dich adressiert sind ??


> Wie kommen die an Anschriften, durch Eingabe in die Anmeldemaske


Z.b Datenklau. Gibt viele Möglichkeiten


----------



## Steppenkuh (3 Mai 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle Downloadkoenig auf Besucherfang*

Ich habe das gleiche Problem.
Allerdings sind die bei  mir shcon einen Schritt weiter ...seit heute.
Ich habe per Mail eine Mahnung des Inkassobüros "Collectus Inkasso" mit Aktenzeichen und und und und ...

Aktenzeichen: 06 - 120142 / 2011
- Mahnung als PDF im Anhang -

Sehr geehrte/r Frau/Herr xxx,
unsere Mandantschaft, die Firma Privilege Communication GmbH, hat uns mit der Geltendmachung der Forderung in Höhe von 174,71 Euro aus der Anmeldung auf DownloadKoenig.com gegen Sie beauftragt.

Unsere Mandantschaft ist nicht weiter bereit, Ihre Zahlungsverweigerung zu dulden!

Sie haben sich online auf der Internetseite DownloadKoenig.com (mit der IP-Adresse xxxx am 7.12.2009) angemeldet und dabei einen kostenpflichtigen Vertrag mit einer Mindestlaufzeit von 2 Jahren geschlossen. Den Beitrag für das erste Vertragsjahr haben Sie bisher nicht beglichen. Der Vertrag ist gerichtsfest nachweisbar und kann nicht mehr "widerrufen" werden.

Sie können ab sofort schuldbefreiend nur noch an Collectus Inkasso zahlen. Wir haben Sie daher aufzufordern, die Schuldsumme sowie sämtliche bisher angefallenen Kosten, die Sie aufgrund Ihres Zahlungsverzuges zu zahlen haben (§§ 286 ff. BGB), sofort zu begleichen. Um die Angelegenheit nicht unnötig zu verteuern, zahlen Sie die Gesamtforderung sofort ein:

Hauptforderung: EUR 96,00 (Anmeldung bei DownloadKoenig.com, Betrag für das 1. Vertragsjahr)
Mahnkosten des Gläubigers: EUR 8,50
Inkassokosten (§§ 286 ff. BGB): EUR 70,21
 Was soll ich jetzt machen?Muss ich da in irgendeiner Form Widerspruch einlegen oder kann ich das weiter ignorieren?


----------



## Captain Picard (3 Mai 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle Downloadkoenig auf Besucherfang*



Steppenkuh schrieb:


> Ich habe per Mail eine Mahnung des Inkassobüros "Collectus Inkasso" mit


Inkassobüros sind Schreibknechte, die  gegen Bezahlung User einschüchtern sollen.
 Sie besitzen keinerlei Sonderrechte 
>> Inkassofirmen und ihre Drohungen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


Steppenkuh schrieb:


> Muss ich da in irgendeiner Form Widerspruch einlegen oder kann ich das weiter ignorieren?


>> Bloß nicht diskutieren | law blog


> Entgegen den Empfehlungen mancher Verbraucherzentralen kann ich Betroffenen nur raten, sich gar nicht auf eine Korrespondenz mit diesen Läden einzulassen. Auf sämtliche Einwände, und seien sie noch so begründet, kommen als Antwort nur Textbausteine mit immer denselben Drohungen (Vorratsdaten, Schufa, Gerichtsvollzieher).
> 
> Am besten ist es, dieses Gesülze einfach zu ignorieren. Entgegen der beharrlichen wiederholten Ankündigung gerichtlicher Schritte passiert nämlich fast immer – rein gar nichts.


----------



## Steppenkuh (3 Mai 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle Downloadkoenig auf Besucherfang*

@ _*Captain Picard*_ 

Danke für die schnelle ( und sehr zufriedenstellende) Antwort


----------



## Nicko1998 (19 März 2014)

Ja wo isser denn, der Downloadkönig?
Na da: 





> c/o JVA Hünfeld


http://ra-melchior.blog.de/2014/03/18/klaeger-umgezogen-18001121/


----------

